
Final Report on MH370 by ATSB - sohkamyung
https://www.atsb.gov.au/publications/investigation_reports/2014/aair/ae-2014-054/
======
jsjohnst
It sickens me that low bandwidth satellite communication is so pervasive and
GPS so accurate, yet we don’t combine both and make it mandatory on flights
over water. Heck, I was able to do a fairly decent job[0] in 2008 using a $150
consumer grade device[1].

[0]
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremyjohnstone/3068558489/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremyjohnstone/3068558489/)

[1] [http://www.zazbot.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/spot-gps-
me...](http://www.zazbot.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/spot-gps-
messenger1-300x249.jpg)

~~~
moftz
It's already set in motion:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_dependent_surveillan...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_dependent_surveillance_%E2%80%93_broadcast#ADS-
B_Out_satellite_reception)

It wouldn't require any extra ADS-B hardware on the planes other than sky-
facing antennas.

~~~
jsjohnst
Yes, I know that. The problem is it’s not mandatory. :(

